# Баян Юпитер



## wladik (10 Июл 2017)

Дорогие друзья, нужна помощь. Помогите найти хорошего мастера для ремонта баяна в Москве


----------



## vev (10 Июл 2017)

*wladik*,

Вы бы о классе баяна пару слов сказали бы... 
Этюд - один расклад. Юпитер - совершенно другой. Да и ЧТО ИМЕННО чинить?


----------



## ze_go (10 Июл 2017)

так вроде ж ТС в шапке написал "Баян Юпитер"


----------



## vev (10 Июл 2017)

*ze_go*,

Старость


----------

